# من هو سمعان الشيخ ؟ لوقا 2



## Molka Molkan (12 يونيو 2011)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يونيو 2011)

*من هو سمعان الشيخ ؟ لوقا **2*


 
*Holy_bible_1*


 
*العدد يقول * 
*انجيل لوقا **2*
*25 **وَكَانَ رَجُلٌ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ اسْمُهُ سِمْعَانُ، وَهَذَا الرَّجُلُ كَانَ بَارًّا تَقِيًّا يَنْتَظِرُ تَعْزِيَةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ كَانَ عَلَيْهِ**.
26 **وَكَانَ قَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرَى مَسِيحَ الرَّبِّ**.
27 **فَأَتَى بِالرُّوحِ إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ**. **وَعِنْدَمَا دَخَلَ بِالصَّبِيِّ يَسُوعَ أَبَوَاهُ، لِيَصْنَعَا لَهُ حَسَبَ عَادَةِ النَّامُوسِ،**
28 **أَخَذَهُ عَلَى ذِرَاعَيْهِ وَبَارَكَ اللهَ وَقَالَ**:
29 «**الآنَ تُطْلِقُ عَبْدَكَ يَا سَيِّدُ حَسَبَ قَوْلِكَ بِسَلاَمٍ،**
30 **لأَنَّ عَيْنَيَّ قَدْ أَبْصَرَتَا خَلاَصَكَ،**
31 **الَّذِي أَعْدَدْتَهُ قُدَّامَ وَجْهِ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ**.
32 **نُورَ إِعْلاَنٍ لِلأُمَمِ، وَمَجْدًا لِشَعْبِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ**».
33 **وَكَانَ يُوسُفُ وَأُمُّهُ يَتَعَجَّبَانِ مِمَّا قِيلَ فِيهِ**.
34 **وَبَارَكَهُمَا سِمْعَانُ، وَقَالَ لِمَرْيَمَ أُمِّهِ**: «**هَا إِنَّ هذَا قَدْ وُضِعَ لِسُقُوطِ وَقِيَامِ كَثِيرِينَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَلِعَلاَمَةٍ تُقَاوَمُ**.
35 **وَأَنْتِ أَيْضًا يَجُوزُ فِي نَفْسِكِ سَيْفٌ، لِتُعْلَنَ أَفْكَارٌ مِنْ قُلُوبٍ كَثِيرَةٍ**».*
*ولا يذكر الكتاب تفاصيل عنه كثيره ولا عن سنه رغم ان الكتاب يذكر ان حنه النبيه كانت ارمله وسنها **84 **سنه * 
*في البداية اوضح اني لااستطيع ان اقدم رائ قاطع في هذا الامر ولكن ساقدم تقليدين نقلا وادلتهم والاعتراض عليهم وما اظن في الاخر*
*التقليد الشرقي وهو*
 *وهو نقلا من كتاب السنكسار * 
*8 **شهر أمشير*

*دخول السيد المسيح إلى الهيكل سن اربعين يوما **(8 **أمشير**)*
*في هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار دخول السيد المسيح إلى الهيكل**. **بعد أربعين يوما من ميلاده المجيد، حيث قدمه يوسف الصديق والعذراء والدته، ليكملا ما فرضته الشريعة الموسوية علي شعب إسرائيل**. **ويقول لوقا البشير انه عندما قدمه أبواه ليصنعا له حسب عادة الناموس، أخذه سمعان الشيخ علي ذراعيه وبارك الله قائلا **" **الآن تطلق عبدك يا سيد حسب قولك بسلام**".*
*أما سمعان هذا فهو أحد السبعين شيخا الذين ترجموا التوراة من العبرانية إلى اليونانية**. **وذلك انه لما ملك بطليموس الملقب بالغالب حوالي سنة **269 **قبل الميلاد**. **أرسل بتدبير من الله إلى أورشليم، واستحضر سبعين رجلا من أحبار اليهود وعلمائهم، وأمرهم إن يترجموا له التوراة من العبرانية إلى اليونانية ثم عزل كل اثنين منهم في مكان خاص لكي لا يتفقوا علي ترجمة واحدة، وليضمن نسخة صحيحة بعد مقارنة هذه الترجمات**. **وكان سمعان الشيخ من بينهم وحدث انه لما وصل إلى ترجمة قول اشعياء النبي **" **هو ذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا **" **خشي إن يكتب **" **عذراء تحبل **" **فيهزا به الملك فأراد إن يكتب كلمة **" **فتاة **" **عوض كلمة عذراء ولما تألم في داخله لهذه الترجمة غير الصحيحة، أعلن له الله في رؤيا انه لا يري الموت قبل إن يري مسيح الرب المولود من العذراء**. **وقد تم ذلك وعاش هذا البار نحو ثلاثمائة سنة حيث ولد السد المسيح**. **وكان بصره قد كف فلما حمل الصبي علي ذراعيه ابصر واعلمه الروح القدس إن هذا هو الذي كنت تنتظره **" **فبارك الله وقال الآن تطلق عبدك يا سيد حسب قولك بسلام**. **لان عيني قد أبصرتا خلاصك**. **الذي أعددته قدام وجه جميع الشعوب**. **نور إعلان للأمم ومجدا لشعبك إسرائيل**". * 
*بركة صلاة هذا البار تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين**.*


 
*والتقليد * 
*سمعان الِشيخ الكاهن والنبي* 
*اسم **"**سمعان**" **يعني **"**المُستمع**" **أو **"**المُطيع**" **فيشير إلى المؤمنين الطائعين من اليهود الذين طال بهم الزمن مترقِّبين تحقيق النبوَّات، والتمتَّع بذاك الذي هو مشتهى الأمم**. **وإذ قادهم الروح القدس إلى الهيكل حملوا السيِّد بين أذرعتهم واشتهوا بصدق أن يخرجوا من العالم بعد ما استراحت قلوبهم من جهة خلاص الشعوب وإعلان مجد الله بين الأمم**.*

*سمعان والترجمة السبعينية**: * 
*إذ استولى بطليموس الأول على أورشليم أرسل كثير من الأسرى اليهود إلى مصر وأعطاهم الحرية في ممارسة أعمالهم التجارية**. **اهتم بعضهم بالفكر الهيليني والثقافة اليونانية، وقاموا بحركة ترجمة لبعض كتبهم الدينية**. **أنشأ بطليموس مكتبة الإسكندرية التي ضمت أكثر من نصف مليون مجلدًا**. **وجاء عن بطليموس الثاني **"**فيلادلفي، أي محب أخيه**" Ptolemy II Philadelphus (283-246 **ق**.**م**) **أنه اهتم بترجمة التوراة من العبرية إلى اليونانية، وهي الترجمة المعروفة بالسبعينية **Septuagint **وتعتبر أهم ترجمة للعهد القديم من العبرية إلى اليونانية**. **وقد جاءت قصة هذه الترجمة في خطاب أرستياس **Letter of Aristeas **في المنتصف الأخير من القرن الثاني ق**.**م**. **أشار بطليموس إلى كاتب يوناني لديه يدعى أرسكاى ليكتب لرئيس الكهنة اليعازر في أورشليم أن يرسل إليه نسخ الأسفار المقدسة وكتب التاريخ مع بعض الخبراء في اللغة العبرية واللغة اليونانية، وقد أرسل إليه هدية فاخرة ووعده بإطلاق سراح **120 **ألفًا من اليهود المقيمين في مصر**. **أرسل اليعازار **72 **عالمًا، ستة من كل سبط وسلمهم نسخة التوراة مذهبة للملك، فأكرمهم الملك**. **أقامهم في جزيرة فاروس عند مدخل مرفأ الإسكندرية، التي ألحقت فيما بعد باليابسة وأقيمت فيها المنارة**. **قسمهم الملك ستة وثلاثين فرقة، ووزعهم في أماكن منفردة، وطلب منهم أن يترجموا التوراة، فأقاموا نحو سبعين يومًا حتى أكملوا الترجمة**. **وقد أجزل لهم بطليموس الجوائز، وكان ذلك في حوالي سنة **280 **الي **282 **ق**.**م**. **اُستخدمت هذه الترجمة في مجامع اليهود في مصر حتى يمكنهم أن يقرأوا من الكتاب المقدس يوميًا باللهجة الكوين **Koinĕ **التي نشرها الإسكندر الأكبر في كل الشرق كان ذلك بتدبير إلهي حيث أمكن للعالم بثقافته اليونانية أن يتعرف على النبوات الخاصة بالسيد المسيح عند كرازة الرسل لهم، خاصة وأن الترجمة تمت بواسطة علماء يهود قبل انتشار المسيحية**. **ها العذراء تحبل خشي سمعان أن يترجم كلمة عذراء **"**تي بارثينوس**" (**إش **7: 14)**، فيسخر به الملك ويهزأ به، فأراد أن يستبدلها بكلمة **"**فتاة**". **ويبدو أن الشك دخل إليه، فتساءل**: "**كيف يمكن لعذراء أن تحبل وتلد؟**" **في وسط صراعه الداخلي بين ثقته في الكتاب المقدس وأمانته في الترجمة وبين استحالة تحقيق ذلك رأى في حلم من يقول له**: "**إنك لن تعاين الموت حتى ترى عمانوئيل هذا مولودًا من عذراء**". * 
*عاش قرابة **320 **عاما فكلّ بصره، وجاء إلى الهيكل وحمل السيد المسيح على ذراعيه وأبصر**. **جلس الشيخ في طريق العالم يتفرس لينظر متى يأتي سيد العالم كما وعد**. **جازت عليه أجيال، وجاز الموت هنا وهناك، ولم يتعرض له، والشيخ قائم ثابت ومستيقظ ليكون شاهدًا ببقائه لسيد الأزمان، لأن الكلمة حفظه في الطريق حتى يأتي الذي يأتي؟ مار يعقوب السروجي لماذا تتوانى؟**... **قم خذ الطفل من سمعان الشيخ واحمله أنت أيضًا على ذراعيك فتفوح من جسدك المائت رائحة الحياة التي من جسده المقدس**. **القديس يوحنا سابا انفتحت عينا سمعان لرؤية الطفل، وانفتحت بصيرته الداخلية لإدراك سرّ الخلاص، وانفتح لسانه بالتسبيح والنبوة**. * 


 
*والذي يؤيد هذا الامر ان التقليد منتشر في الكثير من الكنائس التقليدية * 
*ف**هو ليس تقليد ارثوزكسي قبطي فقط ولكن ايضا روسي * 
*وتقليد بيزنطي ايضا ويوجد عندهم عيد تقديم المسيح الي الهيكل ويحتفل بالشيخ سمعان وحنة النبية * 
First of all, today's Feast is called the Presentation of Christ. This is because it commemorates the Presentation of Christ by His Mother in the Temple at Jerusalem exactly forty days after His Birth. As we can see from the icon of the Feast, Christ was brought to the Temple by His mother and accompanied by His guardian Joseph, who holds the customary sacrifice of two turtle doves. In the Temple Christ was carried in the arms of the Righteous Simeon and watched over by the Prophetess Anna. This Feast is yet more proof that the Son of God truly became man. Today an infant, not a spirit or an angel, is brought to the Temple.
This meeting between the Righteous Simeon and Anna and the Saviour is why this Feast has another, very common name: 'The Meeting of the Lord'. According to age-old tradition, Simeon was one of those Seventy translators who in the third century before Christ had translated the ******ures of the Old Testament into Greek. Coming to the words in the seventh chapter of Isaiah the Prophet, he had been awestruck by the affirmation that a Virgin would give birth. He had been told by the Holy Spirit that he would live until he saw these words fulfilled. At today's Feast which is the fulfillment of these words, the aged Simeon utters the words: 'Now lettest Thou Thy servant depart in peace according to Thy words, for mine eyes have seen Thy salvation, which Thou hast prepared before the face of all people, a light to lighten the Gentiles and the glory of Thy people Israel'. Soon after uttering these words, he reposed, as did the Righteous Anna, who had also been waiting to see the fulfillment of the promise of the Holy Spirit that she too would see the Messiah in great old age. The Prayer of St Simeon is read at every Vespers service in the Church Year, but at Vespers yesterday, and again tonight, before tomorrow's Feast of St Simeon and St Anna, it is sung.


 
*ولكن هذا التقليد لايوجد عليه اي دليل قديم من اقوال الاباء وقد بحث كثيرا في هذا الامر ولم اجد دليل عليه من القرون الاولي فيما عدا كتاب السنكسار * 
*وايضا موضوع السبعينيه ليس كما يوصف لان السبعينيه لم يقوم مجموعات مختلفة وبعد الانتهاء قارنوها ووجدوها متطابقه هذه قصه غير حقيقيه عن السبعينيه لان السبعينيه بالفعل من يدرسها يجد ان كل مترجم لجزء اختلف اسلوبه عن الاخر وتميل الي الاسلوب التفسيري الي الامم الذين لن يفهموا التقليد اليهودي فالهالة القدسيه التي وصفت بها السبعينيه غير دقيقه * 
*ولو كانت حدثت معجزه له وهو واحد من السبعين هل حدثت مع بقية المجموعات ؟ او علي الاقل هو والشيخ الثاني المرافق له ام هو فقط ؟  * 


 
*التقليد الثاني وملخصه  * 
*سمعان او شمعون * 
*هو واحد من اواخر رجال المجمع العظيم وهويحمل نفس صفات التي ذكرت في الكتاب المقدس وهو مهم جدا لانه كان رئيس المجمع قبل زمان المسيح وعاش سنين طويله قبل المسيح ويقال انه كان عمره متقدم جدا وقتما حمل الرب يسوع المسيح وهو حصل علي لقب رابان وهو لقب راقي جدا في المجمع اليهودي وهو ابن العلامه العظيم هليل الذي كان رئيس مجمع السنهدريم لمدة اربعين سنه وسمعان كان ابو العلامه غمالائيل معلم بولس الرسول * 
*كما كتب في * 
Ganz. Tzemach David, par. 1. fol. 25. 1.
*ورابان سمعان ابن هليل الذي تعلم علي يدي والده وعين بعد والده رئيس المجمع ولكن تم اخفاء كل الكتابات عن زمنه وشهاداته  رغم انه اول من حصل علي لقب رابان * 
*وما يثبت صحة القصه ان بالفعل كان يعيش اخر ايامه وقت ميلاد المسيح وهو كان متقدم السن جدا * 
*وهذا مكتوب في * 
Ib. par. 2. fol. 14.
*يسوع الناصري ولد في بيت لهم في سنة **3761 **من الخليقه وهو في السنة **42 **من اغسطس قيصر وكان ميلاده في اخر ايام الرابان سمعان ابن هليل * 
*وايضا كتابة في الانساب وهي * 
Juchasin, fol. 66. 2 
*الرابان سمعان ابن هيليل الكبير الذي انشأ مدرسة هليل وابنه تولي راستها بعده ورئيس مجمع اسرائيل مثل والده ولكن من المستغرب انه لم يكتب عنه في المشنه رغم انها تكلمت عن من هم اقل اهميه بكثير عنه مما يؤكد انه حدث شيئ في اقواله في احر حياته جعله غير محبب في بداية القرن الثاني او مفضل في تقليد الشيوخ ولا يلقي تقديرا من اليهود ولهذا ترك بالكليه خارج الكتابات والتقليد **. **وهو امر غير عادي الي حد كبير وبخاصه ليس فقط لمكانته الهامة ولكن انه ابن واحد من اهم الرؤساء وهو هليل رئيس مدرسة هليل وايضا ابا لواحد من اهم الرؤساء وهو غمالائيل مما يؤدي هذا الي اعتقاد ان مثل هذا الاهمال له نابع عن سوء النية له وهذا بسبب اعترافه بان يسوع الناصري هو المسيح  * 
*وهذا التقليد يؤيده الكثير جدا من دارسي الكتاب المقدس * 


 
*رغم هذه الاتفاقات علي شخصية سمعان لكن يوجد اعتراضات وهي*
 *انه عاش بضعت سنوات قليله بعد ميلاد المسيح ولكن الذي كنا نظنه انه انتقل مباشره * 
*ثانيا ابنه غمالائيل الذي نشأ فريسي * 
*ولكن رد علي النقطتين * 
 *ان النبوة قالت انه لا يري الموت حتي يعاين المسيح الرب ولكن لم تقل انه يموت مباشره فكون انه بقي بعدها هذا ليس بمشكله * 
*وثانيا انه بين اعترافه بان يسوع هو المسيح عندما كان يسوع **40 **يوما وبين غمالائيل مع الرسل ما يزيد عن الثلاثين عام التي يحدث فيها اشياء كثيره وراينا كثير من الملوك في العهد القديم الصالحين انتجوا اولاد اشرار والعكس وهذا غير ان غمالائيل دافع عن التلاميذ بطريقه غير مباشره  * 
*ولكن هذه النقاط تترك البعض غير جازمين ان كان هو ام شخص اخر ولكنه اقرب الشخصيات الي انطباق الوصف عليه * 
*وبرغم قلة ما وصل عنه الا ان الصفات المكتوبه عن سمعان ابن هليل انه كان متدينا جدا وعادل للغايه وكان رجلا مقدسا في حياته وفي كتاباته وكان يخشي الله ويتجنب الشر وكان صالحا في نظر بقية الرجال ويمارس العباده ولا تنسب له اي جريمه وهو كما يقال عنه كان في انتظار المناحيم اي المعزي او التعزية  * 


 
*وللتفضيل بين الرائيين بحث كثيرا في اقوال الاباء لاجد اي شيئ يرجح احدهما فوجد الكثير التي تشرح الاعداد ولاكن لاتقدم معلومات شخصيه عنه مثل اقوال القديس كبريانوس وغيره * 
*أقوال القديس الشهيد كيبريانوس عن سمعان الشيخ*

*تمسك سمعان الرجل البار**... **بمواعيد الله بإيمان كامل حينما وعد من السماء أنه لا يري الموت قبل أن يعاين المسيح فإنه ما أن جاء المسيح طفلاً إلي الهيكل مع أمه مع أمه وعرفه بالروح**. * 
*حتى أدرك أنه يلزمه أن يموت في تلك اللحظة وفي وسط غمرة سعادته باقتراب الموت، وتأكده من استدعائه حمل الطفل على ذراعيه وبارك الرب قائلاً**:*
*الآن أطلق عبدك يا سيد حسب قولك بسلام لأن عيني قد أبصرتا خلاصك **(**لو**29:2 ").*
*مثبتاً تزكيته، شاهداً بأن خدام الله عندما يسحبون من وسط زوابع هذا العالم يدركهم السلام، فحرية، فهدوء وطمأنينة**. * 
*أننا بالموت نبلغ ميناء وطننا **(**السمائي**) . * 
*الراحة الأبدية، وبه ننال الخلود**. **هذا هو سلامنا وهدوءنا النابع عن الإيمان وراحتنا الثابتة الأبدية**. * 


 
 *الا  مقوله قديمه عن عمره*
*وهي ذكرت في سفر متي المنحول ان عمره **112 **سنه وهذا من القرن الثالث الميلادي  * 
Now there was in the temple a man of God, perfect and just, whose name was Symeon, a hundred and twelve years old. He had received the answer from the Lord, that he should not taste of death till he had seen Christ, the Son of God, living in the flesh. And having seen the child, he cried out with a loud voice, saying: God hath visited His people, and the Lord hath fulfilled His promise. And he made haste, and adored Him. And after this he took Him up into his cloak and kissed His feet, and said: Lord, now lettest Thou Thy servant depart in peace, according to Thy word: for mine eyes have seen Thy salvation, which Thou hast prepared before the face of all peoples, to be a light to lighten the Gentiles, and the glory of Thy people Israel.﻿38
i 


 
*وهذا الوصف لو اعتمدنا عليه قليلا يرجح انه بالفعل الرجل العظيم سمعان ابن هليل * 
*فاخيرا في رائي * 
*ان سمعان هو بالفعل سمعان ابن هليل الذي كان يكتب ويفسر التوراه ومعلم ورئيس المجمع الذي عاش **112 **سنه واثناء دراسته وكتابته للتفسيرات حدث موضوع انه **وصل إلى ترجمة قول اشعياء النبي **" **هو ذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا **" **خشي إن يكتب **" **عذراء تحبل **" **فأراد إن يكتب كلمة **" **فتاة **" **عوض كلمة عذراء ولما تألم في داخله لهذه الترجمة غير الصحيحة ويبدو أن الشك دخل إليه، فتساءل**: "**كيف يمكن لعذراء أن تحبل وتلد؟**" **في وسط صراعه الداخلي بين ثقته في الكتاب المقدس وبين استحالة تحقيق ذلك ، أعلن له الله في رؤيا انه لا يري الموت قبل إن يري مسيح الرب المولود من العذراء وبالفعل عاش كثيرا علي هذا الرجاء الي ان راي المسيح والعذراء تحمله للهيكل وشه له كما هو مكتوب في انجيل لوقا نصا * 
*ولكن لاجل شهادته الهامه جدا وبسبب مكانته العظيمه بعد انتشار المسيحيه حاول اليهود اخفاء كل معلومات عنه في كتاباتهم مثل التلمود المشنه والجمار لكي لا يكتبوا ان رئيسهم في يوم من الايام اعترف ان الطفل يسوع هو المسيح المنتظر * 
*وقد يكون **( **وهذه فرضيه مني **) **اعتقد البعض في القرون الاولي ان الموقف الذي حدث له والرؤيا تمت ليس في اثناء دراسته ولكن اثناء ترجمت السبعينيه وهذا كانت للصراع الشديد بين اليهود والمسيحيين الاوائل علي السبعينيه التي كتبت قبل المسيح بثلاث قرون باسلوب تفسيري وتقدم مفهوم اليهود عن المسيح وتشهد بقوة بان يسوع هو المسيح مما ادي ان يزيد المسيحيين من قيمتها ويضاف له هاله قدسيه **( **ولكن ان لا اقلل من مكانت السبعينية فهي بالفعل رائعه وبخاصه في مفهوم اليهود النقي عن نبوات الكتاب قبل ان يتلوث مفهومهم برفضهم للرب يسوع المسيح في القرن الاول الميلادي **) **والذي نتج عنه في النهاية ان يتخلي اليهود عن السبعينيه تماما ويتبرؤون منها ويكون من القصص التي نسبت اليها قصة سمعان * 
*اي ان قصة سمعان حدثت بالفعل بكل تفاصيلها بما فيها تشككه في لفظ العذراء والرؤيا التي حدثت له والعد بانه يعيش حتي يري المسيح ولكن الزمن فقط مختلف * 


 
*هذا فقط رائي وقد اكون اخطأت فيما قدمت فلو كان هذا حدث اعتزر * 


 
*والمجد لله دائما*


 




3838 	Luke ii. 22–35.​ 



iRoberts, 	A., Donaldson, J., & Coxe, A. C. (1997). _The 	Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. VIII : Translations of the writings of the 	Fathers down to A.D. 325_. Fathers of the 	Third and Fourth Centuries: The Twelve Patriarchs, Excerpts and 	Epistles, The Clementina, Apocrypha, Decretals, Memoirs of Edessa 	and Syriac ********s, Remains of the First Ages. (375). Oak Harbor: 	Logos Research Systems.​


----------



## joseph55 (12 يونيو 2011)

رائع جداااااااااا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2011)

البحث فى هذه الأمور الصعبة المرهقة ، لا يقوم به إلاَّ أصحاب العزيمة التى لا تلين أمام الصعاب

ربنا يسوع المسيح يزيدك أكثر وأكثر لمجد إسمه القدوس

++++ وبالنسبة للسبعينية ، فقد ذكرها القديس يوستينوس وذكر أنها تمت بمعجزة ، وأن الوثنيين أنفسهم إعترفوا بأنها تمت بمعجزة ، ونقل ذلك عنه المؤرخ يوسابيوس فى كتابه تاريخ الكنيسة

وقد نقلت ذلك فى موضوع السبعينية فى الرابط 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158439


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يونيو 2011)

اللينك موجود فقط في الأقسام الخاصة وليس العامة ..


----------

